# New Life Spectrum Vs. Omega-One



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

I noticed a lot of people recommend New Life spectrum. I went to petco and they sell both but i'm not sure which is better. I looked at the ingredients and some kind of filler is New LIFE spectrum's 3rd ingredient and omega one had all meats. Does new life spectrum offer more vitamins? which is better? what should I get? Did the formula change?


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I can VERY highly recommend New Life Spectrum pellets.My little Bettas LOVE it! As well as being an extremely good food it also brings out their colours alot more pretty much straight away. :thumbsup:


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Both are good...it's just a matter of personal preference. I happen to feed Omega one. It's a great high protein pellet, which is what you want to look for, and both my fish love it.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have both but the omega one is in flake form. They are both pretty good. 
It's brands like Wardly, tetra and hiraki that have the filler based foods.


----------



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

Where I live we have a pellet form of Omega-one. It's nice! I wanted to go to the petstore today and buy either or. Maybe both? I guess I could try both out haha. Anyone else have opinions?


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I switched from Top Fin pellets to Omega One pellets (after feeding Top Fin to my fish for a year), and all I have to saw is WOW! They look amazing after eating Omega One for a while. I went on Saturday and picked up some NLS, and I intend to switch back and forth between the two (just to give them some variety).


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm going to pick up some Omega One pellets and FD bloodworms today. Hope my boy likes the pellets!


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

He should. All I feed is omega to all my bettas and they have no problems begging for more.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

IMO NLS Is better food. NLS has garlic, fruit and veggie extacts, whole fish, and it uses whole wheat flour as the binder, OO has wheat gluten and carcinogenic ethoxyquin.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

NLS is better based on ingredients... NLS contains some nice meat ingredients, vitamins from fruits and veggies, garlic to boost the immune system, and spirulina. Even if Omega One has nice first ingredients, I'm not exactly sure it has these.. It has wheat gluten, (cheap filler) and ethoxyquin which is proven to cause cancer, it's a preservative. 

I'm sure everyone here recommends Omega One just because their availability and color enhancer, yes? No one seems to be mentioning any of the ingredients..


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Waterdog: I've been feeding him tetra flakes and finally got him to believe aqueon pellets are edible yesterday. XD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> IMO NLS Is better food. NLS has garlic, fruit and veggie extacts, whole fish, and it uses whole wheat flour as the binder, OO has wheat gluten and carcinogenic ethoxyquin.


+1 ^^


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Forgot about the spirulina. Not only does NLS have obviously better ingredients, but when I made the switch to it I saw dramatic improvements in color and health. That, and my fish practically beg for NLS!


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

they are both good, but sometimes i wonder if i regret getting omega one. The problem is not the ingredients, but the damn things just wont float.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

GoodMorning said:


> they are both good, but sometimes i wonder if i regret getting omega one. The problem is not the ingredients, but the damn things just wont float.


I never have a problem with mine floating. That's strange! :shock:


----------



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

both the NLS and OO sink in my tank. Well, sometimes. Some will float and some will sink. I do like that they are small. I have a really small female that can eat these. Some I still have to crush, however.


----------



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

why is Spirulina good?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Spirulina is a colour enhancer in fish... Spirulina enhances cooler colors such as black and white, beta carotene enhances warmer colors like reds.
It also gives the food a protein boost and has some iron content as well..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

